# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  You too will rest

## Cruel

Sipas Milan Kunderes ne "Immortality"  kjo eshte poezia me e bukur gjermane

Uber allen Gipfeln
Its Ruh
In allen Wipfeln
Spurest du
Kaum einen Hauch;
Die Vogelein schweigen im Walde
Warter nur, balde
Ruhest du auch

On all hilltops
There is peace,
In all treetops
You will hear
Hardly a breath
Birds in the woods are silent.
Just wait, soon
You too will rest.

----------


## katana

i havent read much of german poetry and I feel after this one I shouldnt do so! 

will u inform those of us (excluding myself) who havent read kundera's Immortality whose poem this is?


i miss reading about Agnes' walks and talks with her father.

----------


## Dita

Katana,

eshte nga Gete!



Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh',
In allen Wipfeln spürest du 
kaum einen Hauch;
Die Vögelein schweigen im Walde.
Warte nur!  
Balde Ruhest du auch. 



Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

----------


## Cruel

Dita's right.  It's amazing to hear the calmness of the song from this poem. Imagine the fact, that this poem was required to be cited by all kids in elementary schools in Germany.

----------


## Dita

Dhe jo vetem ne forme vargjesh ka ardhur ne gojen e femijve kjo poezi *Cruel*, por si kenge ne radhe te pare. E perfshire ne albume kengesh psh. kenge per te vene femijet ne gjume, apo kenget me te bukura gjermane per femije.

Tekstin e kesaj poezie te Getes e kane perfshire ne kompozimet e veta nje numer i madh kompozitoresh.
Ne faqen ne vazhdim, gjen nje liste me emrat e tyre


http://www.recmusic.org/lieder/g/goethe/ruhe.html

----------


## Dita

Edhe perkthimi ne anglisht i bere ne faqen qe solla me lart, me ngjan me i mire, se ai qe e ke sjelle ti Cruel. 
Nuk ia njoh emrin, por po e sjell sidoqofte, perkthyesja eshte

Emily Ezust

Over all the peaks it is peaceful

Over all the peaks
it is peaceful;
in all the treetops
you feel
hardly a breath of wind;
the little birds are silent in the forest, -
only wait - soon
you will rest as well!

----------


## Dita

Variant perkthimi ne shqip nga Dita



Mbi gjithe majat ben qetesi

Mbi gjithe majat ben qetesi,
Ne gjithe majat e pemeve e ndjen ti
veshtire ndonje fllad;
Zogjthit heshtin ne pyll.
Vec prit!
Shpejt do te prehesh dhe ti.

----------


## Cruel

Perkthimin Dita ne anglisht e ka bere Kundera ne liber.  Une nuk di gjermanisht, prandaj dhe nuk jam ne gjendje te bej gjykimin midis origjinalit dhe perkthimeve.  Indeed it's a great poem

----------


## katana

nejse .... Kundera e ka perkthyer  ne cekosllovakisht nga gjermanishtja kur ka shkruar Immortality dhe pastaj nga perkthimi Kunderes ne anglisht varet nga perkthyesi (un kam lexuar te Peter Kussi-t). 

versioni qe ka vene Cruel ne anglisht (flmd Dita qe e percolle dhe ne shqip) mbetet per mua me i bukuri. 

pershendetje.

----------


## Dita

Nuk ka gje Cruel. E mora me mend qe kishte qene perkthim brenda librit.
Une mendimin e dhashe duke bere krahasimin mes rezultatit dhe origjinalit. Edhe variantin tim ne shqip e dhashe duke u bazuar ne variantin ne gjermanisht.

Eshte vertet madheshtore me thjeshtesine dhe qetesine qe percjell.

Pershendetje!

----------


## Dita

E pe perzgjedhjen time per sot tek muzika Katana? 
Nina-nani sot me kete kenge :)

Edhe per ty pershendetje!

----------


## Dita

Cruel dhe Katana, shihni nese mund t'i gjeni ne anglisht keto poezi te Getes...po bej nje perkthim titujve ne shqip, se mbase mund t'i gjeni duke i bere me pas nje perkthim ne anglisht me mend.




Neue Liebe neues Leben - Dashuri e re jete e re


Herz, mein Herz, was soll das geben?
Was bedrängt dich so sehr?
Welch ein fremdes, neues Leben!
Ich erkenne dich nicht mehr!
wEg ist alles, was du liebtest,
Weg, worum du dich betrübtest,
Weg dein Fleiß und dein Ruh;
Ach, wie kamst du nur dazu?

Fesselt dich die Jugendblüte?
Diese liebliche Gestalt,
Dieser Blick voll Treu und Güte
mit unendlicher Gewalt?
Will ich rasch mich ihr entziehen,
mich ermannen, ihr entfliehen,
Führet mich im Augenblick,
Ach, mein Weg zu ihr zurück.

Und an diesem Zauberfädchen,
Das sich nicht zerreißen läßt,
Hält das liebe, lose Mädchen
Mich so wider Willen fest;
Muss in ihrem Zauberkreise
Leben nun auf ihre Weise.
Die Veränderung, ach, wie groß!
Liebe! liebe, lass mich los.





Das Schreien - Uleritja


Einst ging ich meinem Mädchen nach
Tief in den Wald hienein,
Und fiel ihr um den Hals, und: Ach!
Droht sie, ich werde schrein.

Da rief ich trotzig: Ha! ich will
Den töten, der uns stört! -
Still, lispelt sie, Geliebter, still!
Dass ja dich niemand hört.





Buch der Liebe - Libri i dashurise


Wunderlichtes Buch der Bücher
Ist das Buch der Liebe;
Aufmerksam hab' ich's gelesen:
Wenig Blätter Freuden,
Ganze Hefte Leiden;
Einen Abschnitt macht die trennung.
Wiedersehn! ein klein' Kapitel,
Fragmentarisch. Bände Kummers,
Mit Erklärungen verländert,
Endlos, ohne Maß...
...doch am Ende
Hast den rechten Weg gefunden;
Unauflösliches, wer löst es?
Liebende, sich wiederfinden.






Meine Ruh' ist hin - Nuk kam me qetesi


Meine ruh' ist hin,
Mein Herz ist schwer,
Ich finde die nimmer
Und nimmermehr.

Wo ich ihn nicht hab',
Ist mir das Grab,
Die ganze Welt
Ist mir vergällt.

Mein armer Kopf
ist mir verrückt,
Mein armer Sinn
Ist mir zerstückt.

Meine Ruh' ist hin,
Mein Herz ist schwer
ich finde sie nimmer
Und nimmermehr.

Nach ihm nur schau'ich
Zum Fenster hinaus,
Nach ihm nur geh'ich
Aus dem Haus.

Sein hoher Gang,
Sein' edle Gestalt,
Sein Mundes Lächeln,
Sein Augen gewalt,

und seiner Rede
Zauberfluß,
Sein Händedruck,
Und ach, sein Kuß!

Mein Ruh' ist hin,
Mein Herz ist schwer,
Ich finde sie nimmer
Und nimmermehr.

Mein Busen drängt
sich nach ihm hin,
Ach dürft'ich fassen
und halten ihn.

und küssen ihn,
So wie ich wollt',
An seinen Küssen
Vergehen sollt'!

----------


## katana

ne shqiperi kam pas nje liber me poezit e getes po isha e vogel dhe se lexova dot. biles me kujtohet dhe fonti e kopertina e librit. se sa here e merrja ne duar se me bente pershtypje emri Gete. 
ne anglisht nuk e kam lexuar se dua te shfletoj ate librin tim e ta lexoj ne shqip kshq po munde vazhdo postoi poezit e tija ne shqip. do ti gjej dhe ne anglisht sa per krahasim. 

pershendetje

----------


## Dita

> ne anglisht nuk e kam lexuar se dua te shfletoj ate librin tim e ta lexoj ne shqip kshq po munde vazhdo postoi poezit e tija ne shqip. do ti gjej dhe ne anglisht sa per krahasim.


Ti e ke fjalen qe une t'i perkthej ne shqip dhe t'i sjell :)
Po une ate prove doja te beja dhe te kisha dhe nje variant mbeshtetes me kuptim te dhene ne nje gjuhe tjeter pervec gjermanishtes. Po si per pushime do mundohem e mbase postoj ndonje variant timin.

Pershendetjen time e gjen tek kafeneja!
Dita

----------


## forever

> Katana,
> 
> eshte nga Gete!
> 
> 
> 
> Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh',
> In allen Wipfeln spürest du 
> kaum einen Hauch;
> ...


The Travellers Night Song I


You who are from Heaven above
Calming all our pain and sorrow,

Him whos spirits doubly hurt,

Renewing, with a double measure.

Oh, Im weary of lifes urging!

Why, now, all this joy and pain?

Sweetest Peace, 

Flood: oh flood my heart again!







The Travellers Night Song II


Over all the hill-tops
Is Rest,

In all the tree-tops

You can feel

Scarcely a breath:

The little birds quiet in the leaves.

Wait now, soon you

Too will have peace.

----------


## forever

> Neue Liebe neues Leben - Dashuri e re jete e re
> 
> 
> Herz, mein Herz, was soll das geben?
> Was bedrängt dich so sehr?
> Welch ein fremdes, neues Leben!
> Ich erkenne dich nicht mehr!
> wEg ist alles, was du liebtest,
> Weg, worum du dich betrübtest,
> ...


*New Love, New Life


Heart, my heart, what can it mean?
What could trouble you so?

What a strange new life, it seems!

You, I no longer know.

Everything you loved is done,

Everything that grieved you,

All your work and peace is gone  

How could this overtake you!



Are you caught by lovely youth 

By that beloved form,

By those eyes so good and true,

By that all-powerful force?

When I try to run away,

Collect myself and flee,

In a moment my path strays

Back to her you see.



By that magic thread, so

That cannot be untied,

The dear wanton girl, oh

She holds me fast: and I

Must lie within her magic spell

And live where she may go.

How great the change, I tell!

Love! Love! Let me go!



*

----------

